# Voigtlander Vito III help.



## OneManBanned (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys, i thought i'd post my query on photoforum as i've found some amazing info on here before and everyone seems really helpful.

I recently sold a Voigtlander Vito III for my girlfriend on ebay stating that i had checked the basics and it appeared to work, however i hadn't tested it fully with film it so it was sold as is. The buyer has come back to me with a problem which he describes as the following...

''  it seems the shutter only works well with 1/250 and B speed. otherwise  it opens but not shut properly. I have to manually shut it by turn the  liver on the lens.''

and he's uploaded a video demonstrating the problem here:






Does anybody have any ideas as to the problem, and if so, any solutions or any suggestions of further help i could seek for him?
I apologise if it's in the wrong section, but this seemed the most apt.

thank you all very much in advance.

b


----------



## compur (Sep 13, 2011)

The shutter needs servicing (disassembly, cleaning, etc) by a camera repair technician.

Was the shutter fully working when you sent it out?

Could you elaborate on what you mean when you say you 'checked the basics and it appeared to work.' ?


----------



## OneManBanned (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks compur, i suspect you're probably right. By basics i mean real basics. I checked the apertures dial worked, i tried various shutter speeds and just basically ensured all buttons and latches did what they're supposed to. basically short of actually loading it with film. 

I obviously didn't get as far as finding the problem that the buyer has found but i did state in the advert that item was sold as is. but just trying to help him out. 

i presume the best course of action is just a service as you suggested but could you possibly do me one final favour and suggest a good shop in london?

thanks you in advance.


----------



## compur (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, I'm in the USA.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 16, 2011)

Try these avenues:

Ed Trzoska
Europhoto Services
150 Harrow Gate Drive
Birstall
Leicester, LE4 3GP
0116 267 4247

or...   service@lutoncameras.co.uk  or their website...   http://www.lutoncameras.co.uk/

Good luck!


----------

